# I think Muddy Waters said it best when he sang.....



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm Ready! Ready as anybody can be.....

In a week and a half I made 30 calls. A display rack. Business cards. Photo slide show of calls made in past.

I got my lunch.... My boots tied tight...... I hope I don't get in a fight! LOL Wish The Red Hat some luck!

I will take some pictures of my setup when I get there tomorrow. For now I am off to get food and drinks with some old friends.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good Luck Rick, I wish you the best!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool, have fun Rick !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck Rich!!!!!!!! You'll do well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck Rick, I know you'll sell them all.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good luck Rick, pics please and knock em dead.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck. So, have you just known them for a long time, or do you just know them and they are old


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lol ^


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Fred.... They are my age (Tom don't even say it) and I have known them for awhile. Good folks and we had a good time.

Thank you for the well wishes fellas. It was pretty slow today. I managed to sell a couple calls. More importantly I met some nice folks, impressed some people with my sound, and learned a few things. Tomorrow should be pretty busy.

The Table setup (took these first thing this morning at the location)















I took some close ups of a few calls before the show.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Alot of nice looking calls Rick. I like your idea on the display stand with the dowels. I am going to a gun show tomorrow(not selling calls)looking for guns, plus meeting a guy for 45 cal lead bullets $40 per 500 thats almost half price as anyplace else.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Ed. The stand was not really my idea. I saw on another forum a similar rack (I painted mine black though). The TV with photo slide show of previous calls was my idea though. I did it so I would not have to make a lot of calls but people could still see a lot of calls. I made a sampling for those that want one right away but, I have some order forms for folks that might want something custom. We will see how the weekend goes and I will tell you what I have found... On another note Ed.... I have not called Smooth On yet but as soon as I do I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks great Rick ! Hope you sell them all. Best part is meeting new folks who have the same passion.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas. It was a good day today. Much busier. I was blowing calls like crazy. Some of the other vendors were irritated by all the calling but I only used the calls at the request of customers and well.... everyone wants to hear a howl.

I met some more great folks. I even had some requests to go calling for some others. I was surprised, flattered, and happy to accept.

Call making is not making my pocket any bigger..... but it appears to be expanding my hunting territory!

Sorry no pics today. I did not have time to leave my table. If I get a chance tomorrow I would like to get a few photos from some other tables.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, I can see it now. Every time you blow a howler you probably had everyone looking your way and a bunch coming over to see what was going on. A howler would be a good attention getter at any gathering. LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Yeah, I can see it now. Every time you blow a howler you probably had everyone looking your way and a bunch coming over to see what was going on. A howler would be a good attention getter at any gathering. LOL


 I never did like howlers, it let everyone know someone was getting lucky. That is something I never wanted anyone to see.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Ralph.... Get you mind out of the gutter!

Ed I think you are correct. I only blew the calls when a customer requested. It was busy yesterday so I was howling a lot. I think that attracted more people to my table.

I still can't figure out why people complained though. It was hunting and trapping expo... There were other call maker there with turkey calls, duck calls, and deer grunts.. I was the only predator call guy there.

When I arrived this morning the director asked if I would keep the howling to a minimum. I sold out of howlers yesterday and to help build good relationships I just put my calls in my bag for the day. We also talked about moving my table near the door next year so that I can blow the howler outside.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I can understand their side, it wouild be a big distraction when you are trying to carry a conversation with someone on something they are thinking of buying and all of a sudden they hear a howler. LOL
At least they are willing to try and work with you.

The gun show I went to was packed and you could hardly hear anything, I wish someone would have blown a howler , maybe they would have shut up for a few minutes. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ed, That makes sense. I can see that. They did not complain about the goose flock though. He was constantly blowing them, customer or not. I was as courteous as I could be. I would blow it in different directions. I talked to the guys directly adjacent to me and let them know before the show started.... (They both bought a howler..... LOL) The biggest complainers were as far from me as the building would allow. I think they thought I was doing it to attract attention to myself... If that were the case I would understand but that was not my intent. I wish they would have come to me instead of telling everyone else in the building and letting word filter to me through others.

The show director was in a tough spot. The complaining parties (3 of them) all buy multiple tables year after year. He understood my need to demonstrate.... I understood his need to take care of all vendors. He as a top notch guy in my book. I will go back next year. The fellas next to me were great too. A good time was had and I will go back for more fun next year. (with a table near the door)


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You could always make a video of you using each type of call and get a headset to hook to a computer and let potential customers see and hear you, just a thought. This is what my son suggested to me, he wants me to set up a booth when Phoenix has the big gun shows, he is a recording engineer and wants me to come to his studio and get it done, I keep putting it off. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Now there is an idea. I want to do a couple other shows in the area. If I can not get tables near the door, that is an option. Thanks.

I should say that in all I had a great time, met some great people, and learned a few things.


----------

